# anyone remember a quote by phil jackson? o/t



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

i wanna say it was by keats, but im not positive. he said it to the team during one of the playoff runs. it pertains to the pack nature of wolves i believe.
i appreciate any help


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

Ragingbull33 said:


> i wanna say it was by keats, but im not positive. he said it to the team during one of the playoff runs. it pertains to the pack nature of wolves i believe.
> i appreciate any help


It's a Rudyard Kipling quote from _The Law of the Jungle_.

_As the creeper that girdles the tree-trunk the Law runneth forward and back

For the strength of the Pack is the Wolf, and the strength of the Wolf is the Pack._


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

All I can come up with is Kipling's:

_"For the strength of the Pack is the Wolf, and the strength of the Wolf is the Pack. ... "_

to go along with Phil's:

_"The strength of the team is each individual member...the strength of each member is the team."_

Is this what you were looking for?

*edit; kneepad beat me by 3 minutes.


----------



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

sounds about right, much thanks


----------

